# Second set of triplet does! Now with PICS!!!



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Came home to a wonderful surprise, my doe, Kat Nap, kidded with triplet does! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo: :stars: 

I bought her as a brood doe from Lost Valley, she was not show quality due to a bowed leg from when she was a kid, but she has some great genetics...lots of Goodwood behind her. Before I brought her home, I paid to have her bred to one of their nice bucks and was hoping she'd have at least one doe that I could keep to add to my herd. Can't believed I ended up with 3!!! Talk about a bargain! Her ff udder is outstanding and I am so excited to have these does with her udder genetics crossed with their fancy buck. :leap: 

Just hoping that all three thrive and grow like healthy little weeds...so scary when they are first born and are so tiny like that. Especially the smallest one which was lethargic and chilly when I found her, so I had to bring her inside to warm her up...milked some colostrum from her momma and fed it to her. After that she perked up quite a bit and I was able to put her back out with her mom and sisters. They are all currently sleeping in a little pile under the heat lamp. Will try to get pics up ASAP!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

WELL, PICS????

Congrats and I am glad all worked out.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Congratulations! Send some of those doe vibes this way!!

Can't wait to see your new babies!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Congrats! Wow it couldn't have worked out any better than that!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

That is so awesome!! Congrats!! And you'd better plan to get us some pics soon!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Wow!!! Lucky you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: Who's the lucky daddy? I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

CONGRATS on the new babies......can't wait to see some baby pics!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Their daddy is:
MCH Lost Valley Malachi *S
Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BW Perfect Storm +*S, Dam: Lost Valley Zinfandel 3*D

Pics of Malachi and his dam here:
http://www.lostvalleynigerians.com/Bucks/bucks.html

Their momma is:
Lost Valley CR Kat Nap
Sire: Lost Valley LB Creed
Dam: Goodwood KF Siesta

Creed is a little further down the page from Malachi on the link above, there is a pic of Siesta here:

http://duckcreeknigerians.com/Senior_Do ... _does.html

VERY excited to add these babies to my foundation herd! Also very excited to be having a doe year so far...8 does and 1 buck born out of 3 does. I just have two does left to kid and am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the trend continues.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Hope to see baby pics soon!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Congrats, a wonderful :kidred: streak you have going! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

WOW Congratulations. That is Wonderful news.

Yep, WE WANT PICTURES. :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Good news, all three babies made it through the night, even the little one. All were standing and walking around this morning when I went to check. I got some pics and sent them to work with the hubby so he could post them to our website today...will post them here ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Second set of triplet does!*

Congratulations.... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, here are pics of 2 of KatNap's triplets, for some reason the hubby forgot to post a pic of the third girl so I will have to add that one later!

http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_1.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_2.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_3.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_4.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_5.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_6.jpg

These were taken when they were just a few hours old so they are kind of scrunched up still. You can already see that the last one, the chamoise, is much longer and more level than the other two. She is a real looker and is one I am definitely keeping. Still trying to decide whether to keep one or both of the other two.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally adorable!  Congratulations!


----------

